# Super King E in Canada



## rich24 (Dec 16, 2008)

Where can I get a SuperKing E in Canada?
Or in the US if not possible in Canada.

Thanks


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Bellatisport in Switzerland. 

Unless you enjoy throwing money out the window.


----------



## primov8 (Dec 16, 2012)

Wrench Science: Custom Bicycle Builder Online - Road, Mountain, Cyclocross, Track Parts


----------



## SuperKing (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello rich24,

I don't know if you bought your bike. I am leaving in Canada and I bought one from Bellatisport. Great price and good delivery. About the bike, really nice, comfortable and edgy at the same time. I hurt my shouder few years ago and on my old bike (Focus carbon) for a ride more than 1 -11/2 hr I started to have pain in my shoulder with this one no more pain.
I let you know than after 250 km my seat tube cracked at the top. I contacted DeRosa directly and after two weeks in return with a picture showing the frame cutted in part, they sent me a new frame.

If you need more feedback let me know.


----------

